# Got a deer



## snowboardinmn (Nov 30, 2008)

Well after i finished my little blue boat that i posted on here i got myself a bow. No one in my family hunts or fishes so i pretty much have to learn it all myself. But after all summer practicing shooting (only when i was not bass fishing of course) i felt i was ready to hunt. So i went our every day after work and after passing on a few finally shot my first ever deer. oh and i have to use a bow because i never got my fire arms safety yet haha. Pretty sure i am going to stick to bow though


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 30, 2008)

Lucky you didn't get bloodied up and buck balls as a necklace (thats what I've seen people do when the first one's a buck :shock: )

Nice lookin buck


----------



## bcritch (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats on your first deer. =D> Nice job..........


----------



## snowboardinmn (Nov 30, 2008)

haha i had some help on getting it gutted by friends


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 30, 2008)

GREAT man  

Bow is awsome, and hard so way to go on baggen it. I come from similiar family backgrounds, never raised with it, fishen camping or hunting.

So mainly learn on my own as well, now me the wife and two kids Hunt,camp and fish :wink:


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2008)

Great accomplishment! You should be proud! =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats.

Were you trying to remove his brain while field dressing him or what? Man, you guys cut him way up. :lol: 

I cut just far enough up the sternum so that I can get an arm in there to cut the esophagus even with the chest cavity. Some will tell you that the entire esophagus needs to come out but I can assure you that it does not.


----------



## Fish Monger (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats, nice looking buck!
I'm still waiting for mine this year, guess I'm gonna have to do it Davy Crocket style and hit 'em during muzzleloading season.


----------



## hcsdchief (Dec 1, 2008)

great job, and glad to hear your learning how to fish and hunt. You don't see many younger people pick up fishing or hunting, unless a parent has taught them. Congrats to you =D> =D>


----------



## switchback (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats on a nice buck. Glad to see you out there learning on your own. My parents didn't hunt or fish either. Lucky I had a buddy get me in to both about 13 years ago.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 2, 2008)

I've always fished, but I just got into hunting 3 or 4 years ago. Some friends got me interested, and now I'm really into it. I even got my dad hunting for the first time in his life the other day.

Nice buck again


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 2, 2008)

thats a nice wide rack on that sucker

we all know you have to drink the blood of your first deer... so where the picture at ? :mrgreen: 



> and buck balls as a necklace


i like to slow simmer mine in a crock pot.. mmm mmm :lol: 

so what state are you huntin in?


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Dec 2, 2008)

congrads thats a nice buck


----------



## snowboardinmn (Dec 3, 2008)

im hunting in Minnesota around the metro area though not way up north like most people do. And thanks for all the complements. Wait till this spring and you see the new boat conversion i do i bet you will all like it.


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 19, 2008)

congratulations on the deer.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats a nice one. I love shooting guns, but as far as deer hunting goes, bow is the only way to go. How did you get your stand in that bush seen behind you?


----------

